# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  вегетарианский сыр твердых сортов! какой?

## igore108

Хари Кришна преданные
подскажите какие твердые вегетарианские сыры сейчас доступны на рынке? в первую очередь интересны дешовые!
очень важно, подскажите пожалуйста... :stena: 
спасибо!

----------


## Эдвард

Некоторые сорта Гауды, Эдамс делают на бактериальной заквеске. Обычно на этикет все написано.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В каждом регионе могут быть свои производители. Надо спрашивать у преданных в вашей местности  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Просто прочитать состав. Если сычужный фермент микробиологический, то сыр вегетарианский. Сортов очень много таких, всех не перечислишь.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Олтермани  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Олтермани


Ольтермани разные бывают. Бывают с животным сычугом также. Читайте состав!

----------


## Isvaranath.Govinda.Das

Ну подскажите хоть примерно какие фирмы кокой страны дешовые вегетарианские сыры часто встречаются на территории россии?
Спасибо!

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Последнее время очень много сыров стало на микробиологической закваске. Все надо смотреть на этикетках.

----------


## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Украинский сыр "Сметанковый". У нас в воронеже его легко везде купить

----------


## Тамара

Большинство сыров производства КОМО (на этикетке так написано, не знаю - что это): Сметанковый, Йогуртовый и еще несколько. Я всегда этикетку читаю.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

А что значит "фермент микробного происхождения"? Такой сыр вегетарианский или нет?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну микробиальный фермент по крайней мере вегетарианский  :smilies: 

Последнее время бродят слухи, что для увеличения жирности сыра до нужных 50% туда добавляют пальмовое масло. Оно то конечно вегетарианское, но все ж это не сыр уже.

----------


## John Lock

Фирма Valio выпускает вегетарианские сыры, но опять же надо читать этикетку.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что значит "фермент микробного происхождения"? Такой сыр вегетарианский или нет?


Да, вегетарианский. Микробы - это не мясо  :smilies:

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

надо спрашивать Френдшиповсий сыр..... есть Тильзитерр,, Гауда,,,,Ольтермани... и еще куча всего...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> есть Тильзитерр,, Гауда,,,,Ольтермани... и еще куча всего...


Все эти сорта бывают "с мясом". Надо смотреть состав.

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> Все эти сорта бывают "с мясом". Надо смотреть состав.


 а я и написала, что спрашивать эти сорта именно Френдшиповские.....

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В Кали-югу микробы постепенно превращаются в животных кстати

----------


## наиль1008

> В Кали-югу микробы постепенно превращаются в животных кстати


в микро-животных.... а когда их много ...этих микро-животных в животе... эт чаво-ж получатся ?  :swoon:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В Кали-югу микробы постепенно превращаются в животных кстати


Мама дает Вовочке серебряную ложечку:
- На, Вовочка, будешь ее в чай класть. Серебро микробов убивает.
- Так что это я чай с дохлыми микробами буду пить?!

----------


## Kamini dasi

микробы - тоже мясо, просто маленькое  :biggrin1: 

по теме - все сорта бывают с животным сычугом и микробиальным, поэтому не спрашивайте производителя, а просто читайте всякий раз этикетку, если вы конечно не заказываете сыр по интернету. микробиальная закваска - значит кошерный.

----------


## Kamini dasi

кстати, а бывает так, что пишут - микробиальный, а на самом деле используют животный сычуг?

----------


## Наталь Наталья

> кстати, а бывает так, что пишут - микробиальный, а на самом деле используют животный сычуг?


Недавно читала справочник сыродела, так там описывается процесс приготовления сыра. В том числе просаливание сырных головок в ваннах с раствором сыворотки и соли. И эта сыворотка не обязательно из под не сычужного сыра. И если у вас довольно высокие стандарты, то наверное, не подойдет такой сыр.
А потом, самое интересное, подсырную сыворотку (с сычугом) сепарируют (снимают оставшиеся сливки) и делают из них масло и мороженное. То есть надпись на этикетке микробиальный фермент, масло сливочное, молочный сахар (то же делают из сычужной сыворотки) может быть правдива, но продукт не вегетарианский.
Наверное, только технологи, работающие в конкретном цеху молочного комбината могут точно сказать есть ли сычуг в молочном продукте.

----------


## jiva

Этикетка - как забор. Что захотят, то и напишут на ней.
Неужели такой голод, что нечего есть и приходится рисковать с этими сырами?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Этикетка - как забор. Что захотят, то и напишут на ней.
> Неужели такой голод, что нечего есть и приходится рисковать с этими сырами?


У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?

----------


## Наталь Наталья

> У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?


По роду своей профессии мне не приходилось самой заниматься  :sorry: , но видела неоднократно как ввозятся на Украину медикаменты под различными кодами, и это зависит только от хозяина фирмы, как получается сертификат соответствия. Прохождение медицинской комиссии это вообще полный фарс. 
Просто у нас законы государства такие, что по ним жить не возможно. Поэтому каждый выкручиваться как может и состав продукта полностью на совести производителя. И разве тв передать Вам не достаточно, когда из 5 сметан известных производителей сметаны как таковой вообще не оказалось и тому подобных.
 Ну не может твердый сыр стоить 45 грн за кг. Не может. :stena:  Хотя на этикетке натур продукт.

----------


## Джива

> У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?


считается что только в лекарствах состав всегда соответствует заявленному производителем, однако практические эксперименты показывают, что это лишь идиализация
достаточно например выпарить на батарее меновазин нескольких разных фирм, чтобы понять что банальные спирт, воду, ментол и т.д. производители ленятся смешивать в правильных пропорциях, а порой и просто "забывают добавить"

----------


## jiva

> У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?


 У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя НЕ отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?
Для Вашей кармы критичны именно эти доказательства.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> У Вас есть доказательства, что состав какого-либо продукта какого-либо производителя НЕ отличается от того, что написано на этикетке?


Я пока не вижу причин не доверять написанному на этикетках. У нас в магазинах есть масло, а есть спред. И производители не скрывают, что там в составе растительное масло. Или, например, есть "Сгущенное молоко", а есть "Сгущенка" (продукт из сухого молока и растительного масла). Тоже все прозрачно и понятно.




> Для Вашей кармы критичны именно эти доказательства.


Божества всегда принимают, что мы Им предлагаем. Ни разу еще не отказывались  :smilies:

----------


## zaHARE

Уже писал на старом форуме о сырах.Напишу еще.
 Товарищ работает на КОМО(КОвельМОлоко),по моей просьбе узнал у технологов относительно сычуга. Их ответ:"Сычужный фермент используется только в приготовлении элитных сортов сыра,обычные же сорта(сметанковый,молочный,голландский и т.п.) заквашивают специальным искусственно выращенным в ихней же лаборатории ферментом." Думаю так же поступают и на других заводах.
  По поводу написанного на этикетке. Думаю,что как у нас в Украине,так и в России верить написанному можно в 50% случаев(максимум).
Недавно в Украине отменили обязательную сертификацию продуктов питания.Как говорится все на совести производителя.Как в Европе.Но в Европе если проверят продукцию и окажется,что написанное не соответствует содержанию,то штраф может обанкротить завод.У нас на проверку бюджет выделил 0грн.0коп. Таким образом есть сырный продукт(растительных жиров ок.50%) за 42-45 грн. и есть сыр Голландский ГОСТ за 65-75 грн. Но на поверку ГОСТ оказался сырным продуктом.
 Как проверить сыр вы купили или сырный продукт? Отрежьте кусочек и оставьте на ночь на столе,если утром вы увидите выделившуюся на сыре влагу-это подделка.

ЗЫ:Как быть нам в этом мире обмана? Госвами Махарадж как-то ответил:"Заведите корову."

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Этикетка - как забор. Что захотят, то и напишут на ней.
> Неужели такой голод, что нечего есть и приходится рисковать с этими сырами?


В таком случае покупать масло сливочное, сметану, творог тоже нельзя....Туда могут добавлять и животный жир и желатин, а сыры почти все уже делаются на микробиологической закваске, т.к. это дешевле чем сычужный фермент животного происхождения и писать на этикетке не тот сычужный фермент какой есть на самом деле смысла нет, т.к. это не тот элемент, на который смотрит большенство покупателей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лет 15 назад мы специально ходили на завод, и технолог пояснил, что они иногда (от балды, безо всяких надписей на этикетках) добавляют в сметану костную муку :sed: 
При чём больше всего оскверняют именно Молоко и Молочные продукты...
Кали работает....

----------


## Наталь Наталья

> В таком случае покупать масло сливочное, сметану, творог тоже нельзя....Туда могут добавлять и животный жир и желатин, а сыры почти все уже делаются на микробиологической закваске, т.к. это дешевле чем сычужный фермент животного происхождения и писать на этикетке не тот сычужный фермент какой есть на самом деле смысла нет, т.к. это не тот элемент, на который смотрит большенство покупателей.


Еще страшилка. Знакомые преданные ездили в небольшой городок на берегу Азовского моря. На местном рынке захотели купить домашнего сыра типа брынзы и расспросили, чем хозяйка створаживает молоко. Доброжелательная старушка объяснила, что не сычугом, а таблеточками из аптеки. И название дала. Городок маленький, аптеку нашли и попросили аннотацию. Таблетки оказались ферментным препаратом, только изготовленным не из "крупного рогатого скота", а из желудков абортируемых детей. Так что до каннибализма уже не далеко.

А насчет  смысла в действиях производителей продуктов питания, то логичнее было бы не курить, не пить и т.д, а сколько людей этим занимается. На чужой здравый смысл не нужно рассчитывать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Таблетки оказались ферментным препаратом, только изготовленным не из "крупного рогатого скота", а из желудков абортируемых детей.


Препарат "Наринэ"?




> Особое внимание надо уделить применению препарата «Наринэ». Препарат сделан из микония, взята здоровая микрофлора из слизи кишечника новорожденного ребенка, то есть в тот период, когда еще не было кала. По-видимому, наш кишечник изначально запрограммирован на определенную микрофлору и не борется, не уничтожает ее с помощью иммунитета. http://spasu.com.ua/index.php?option...=45&Itemid=206

----------


## Наталь Наталья

> Препарат "Наринэ"?


Нет. Препарат Нарине - это пробиотики. При добавлении его в молоко получается кисломолочный продукт типа йогурта. А при изготовлении сыров, помимо молочнокислых заквасок, используют и ферменты, сворачивающие белок молока. Это растительные, химические и, так сказать, естественные, из желудков коров и свиней. В данном препарате использовался не животный, а человеческий материал. Абортируемые дети. 
Мне это рассказали, сама не видела. Ну очень правдоподобно.

----------


## Radhapriya d.d.

В Украине еще вегетарианские сыры фирм "Добряна", "Пирятин", "Клуб сыра".

----------


## Тамара

> В Украине еще вегетарианские сыры фирм "Добряна", "Пирятин", "Клуб сыра".


"Приятин" не знаю из чего делается (я не о сычуге - там его нет, по крайней мере, на этикетке так пишут), а о составе вообще: хотела сделать лепёшки с сыром, натерла его на тесто, в духовку, и.... сыр не растекся слегка, как предполагалось, а засох такими коричневыми неприличными червячками... ужас.

----------


## Radhapriya d.d.

> "Приятин" не знаю из чего делается (я не о сычуге - там его нет, по крайней мере, на этикетке так пишут), а о составе вообще: хотела сделать лепёшки с сыром, натерла его на тесто, в духовку, и.... сыр не растекся слегка, как предполагалось, а засох такими коричневыми неприличными червячками... ужас.


Мне кажется, это может зависеть от вида сыра. Какие-то плавятся лучше, какие-то хуже. 
В любом случае igore108 спрашивал про дешевые вегетарианские сыры, Пирятин как раз этим требованиям отвечает  :smilies:

----------


## Romapad das

> Я пока не вижу причин не доверять написанному на этикетках. У нас в магазинах есть масло, а есть спред. И производители не скрывают, что там в составе растительное масло. Или, например, есть "Сгущенное молоко", а есть "Сгущенка" (продукт из сухого молока и растительного масла). Тоже все прозрачно и понятно.


http://volga-market.ru/article/sgush...rom-net-moloka - вот тут говорится, что в сгущенку мешали разные растительные масла, при этом на этикетках не указывали. Там в числе производителей фигурирует дмитровский завод, мы для Юрлово раньше закупали его продукцию, может и сейчас закупают...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> http://volga-market.ru/article/sgush...rom-net-moloka - вот тут говорится, что в сгущенку мешали разные растительные масла, при этом на этикетках не указывали. Там в числе производителей фигурирует дмитровский завод, мы для Юрлово раньше закупали его продукцию, может и сейчас закупают...


В этой статье говорится о продукте "Сгущенка". "Сгущенка" и "Сгущенное молоко" - это разные продукты. Если производитель пишет на этикетке "Сгущенка" - то он волен добавлять туда все, что ему заблагорассудится. Продукт "Сгущенное молоко" должен быть сделан согласно указанному на этикетке ГОСТу.

----------


## Anna

> Продукт "Сгущенное молоко" должен быть сделан согласно указанному на этикетке ГОСТу.


Только учтите, что ГОСТы недавно переписали, и теперь согласно им в банке может оказаться все, кроме, пожалуй живой крысы и стронция. Вот статья об этом, и там же информация о сгущенках некоторых комбинатов.

*Сварить сгущенку самостоятельно проще простого* - не понимаю, зачем ее покупать в условиях, когда все ГОСТы попраны?! Поставьте молоко в сковородке на самый слабый огонь и упаривайте до нужной густоты!

----------


## Наталь Наталья

> *Сварить сгущенку самостоятельно проще простого* - не понимаю, зачем ее покупать в условиях, когда все ГОСТы попраны?! Поставьте молоко в сковородке на самый слабый огонь и упаривайте до нужной густоты!


А какая у Вас получается сгущенка на выходе? У меня пенка комочками берется. Нет однородности. Может нужно масло добавить или блендер использовать?

----------


## Anna

У меня тоже пенка комочками, но меня это устраивает.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

просветите про сыр КОМО сметанковый, 
есть в нем животный сычуг?

----------


## Susila dasi

> просветите про сыр КОМО сметанковый, 
> есть в нем животный сычуг?


Можно на фабрику-производитель позвонить, там вам точно скажут. В Польше преданные едят сырок вейский - это такой солёный творожок, и там состав хороший. А муж на фабрику позвонил, спросил про сычуг. Они ответили, что - ну, совсем немножко добавляем. И не пишем.. Лучше не преданных спрашивать, а производителя. Они обязаны ответить точно, потому что, может ребёнок не переносит сычуг.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Можно на фабрику-производитель позвонить, там вам точно скажут. В Польше преданные едят сырок вейский - это такой солёный творожок, и там состав хороший. А муж на фабрику позвонил, спросил про сычуг. Они ответили, что - ну, совсем немножко добавляем. И не пишем.. Лучше не преданных спрашивать, а производителя. Они обязаны ответить точно, потому что, может ребёнок не переносит сычуг.


Надо еще спрашивать, какой именно сычуг. Т.к. сычуг бывает микробиологический - этот можно нам. Нам только животный сычуг нельзя, который делают из телят.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> А муж на фабрику позвонил, спросил про сычуг


позвонил на фабрику КОМО? что ответили? какой именно сычуг?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Литовский "Джугас" (Пармезан). Около 400 р\кг, твердый сыр с микробиологической закваской. Проявленный, сильный вкус отличного сыра.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Надо еще спрашивать, какой именно сычуг. Т.к. сычуг бывает микробиологический - этот можно нам. Нам только животный сычуг нельзя, который делают из телят.


Спросили. Из телят..

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Давно присмотрел вот такие сыры:

1) СЫР СТАРОДУБСКИЙ АДЫГЕЙСКИЙ 45% -  мне всегда попадался очень вкусный !)))
Производитель: ТнВ "Сыр Стародубский", Россия. Сыр адыгейский 45%. http://www.cheeseworld.ru/cheese/soft/
Хранить при Т 2"C...+6"C.
ТУ 9225-013-00432076-03
Состав: нормализованное молоко, поваренная пищевая соль, закваска, приготовленая на чистых культурах болгарской палочки.
Килограмм: 219.04 руб.   Упаковка: 328.56 руб.
Энергетическая ценность: 240ккал.
Срок годности: 35 суток.

У них есть новинки типа Моцареллы - но там на этикетках написано что используется сычуг.


2) Раньше на Гиагинских сырах - в составе не было указателей на сычужный фермент.
Адыгейский и Слугуни - последнее время на этикетках пишут так
Состав: выработан из нормализованного и пастеризованного молока с внесением молокасвертывающего фермента = не понятно какого фермента!
На Адыгейском Гиагинском сейчас прямо пишут - сычужный фермент!
Гиагинский сыр завод http://www.gmz.su/production/


3) Умалат - Сулугуни. 
На микробиологичесском ферменте.
Цена/качество/вкус - нормальное
Продается во многих супермаркетах. 
http://umalatte.ru/products/by-title/suluguni
Умалат Адыгейский не пробовал - только не понял зачем в нём в составе Уксусная кислота
Брынзу Умалат в пластиковых ванночках пробовал - все сорта показались чрезмерно пере солёными! 

4) Не так давно появились в продаже  - Брынза и Фета PRESIDENT (в ванночках 250 гр.)
Цена в районе - 100-120 Руб.
Состав : нормализованное молоко, соль пищевая, эмульгатор Е432, с использованием закваски и молокосвертывающего фермента микробного происхождения.
Производства: Сербия.

Сейчас массово продаже появилась: Брынза Сербская  - но там в составе прямо прописан сычужный фермент!
Брынза Сербская (сыр мягкий) 45% 250гр.
Масса нетто 250гр.
Жирность 45%.
Состав: пастеризованное молоко, закваска лиофилизированных культур, поваренная соль,
сычужный экстракт.

----------


## Виталий Соколов

Простите, что как с неба свалился, но в биологии не понимаю вообще ничего... Мезофильные и молочнокислые микроорганизмы в составе сыра - это ведь ок? По крайней мере, слова, производные от "животного", в составе не встречал

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Любые микроорганизмы ок, это не животные  :smilies:

----------


## Виталий Соколов

Спасибо большое, Гокуланатх прабху))

----------


## Susila dasi

Вот на что я натолкнулась, когда искала информацию про пепсин вегетарианский или микробиотическую закваску для производства сыра. "Учитывая увеличение спроса на сычужный фермент , производиться реконструкция технологической цепочки производства фермента, с целью её унификации. То есть на одном оборудовании будет производиться пепсин говяжий, пепсин куриный и сычужный фермент. На данном оборудовании существует возможность производить пепсин свиной."http://pepsinum.ru/ - Скорее всего это идёт поток, никто особо мыть не будет и соблюдать чистоту каждого продукта. Проскочила информация, что несмотря на то, что штаммы грибов Mucor pusilus и Mucor miehei, синтезирующих подходящие ферменты, должны выращиваться на агаре, отрубях, могут в производстве добавлять и другой био-материал - кровь и тела животных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну что, дорогие жители России. Аскеза отвыкнуть от хорошего твердого сыра не такая уж тяжелая, не правда ли?  

Джюгас Пармезан не покупаю из принципа, сыр за такие деньги - нонсенс. Пусть сами едят и теряют рынок. 

Пару раз видела круглый Ламбер с микробиальным сычугом ок. 480 р., на вкус хороший, но конечно  не Пармезан. Потом появился Ламбер точь в точь в такой же упаковке, но с животным сычугом. Спасибо, что хотя бы пишут. Но доверие к первому пропало: либо этикетки лепят, какие напечатали, либо технологию точно не соблюдают и подсырные сыворотки мешают. Вряд ли их на разных линиях делают. Жаль, вкус был правильный. 

Всякие российские сыры - подчистую все с животным, совсем не выдержанные и впечатление, что никакие. 

Надеюсь, что скоро научатся наши производители делать нормальные твердые сыры для вегетарианцев. Пока утешимся тем, что избыток сыра вреден. Будем есть творог и сами делать панир.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Интересно, у кого-нибудь дома свой сыр действительно со вкусом сыра получался - по простому рецепту, когда творог с маслом плавят содой?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Почему в России не делают хороший сыр Пармезан?*

26 окт 2014 


После введения торговых ограничений на полках российских магазинов образовался небольшой вакуум по части некоторых видов сыров. Наметилась проблема с твердыми сырами (Пармезан, Гран Падано), Моцареллой и сортами с благородной плесенью. Были попытки заменить традиционных поставщиков российским производителем, но не все удачные. Часто производитель только имитирует продукт, а не воспроизводит. Вот и появились мнения, что в России не умеют делать эти сыры и вообще ничего не умеют. Ну, не из того места руки растут. Казалось бы, а что тут возразить? Моцареллу успешно делают и из коровьего молока, замена есть, а в остальных сегментах получается не сыр, а какая-то бурда. Но истина оказалась гораздо прозаичнее и не такой обидной.

 Чтобы сделать хороший Пармезан, ума много не нужно, технология широко известна. Но проблема в том, что этот сыр после приготовления должен еще созреть... от года до трех лет. И так со всеми твердыми сортами. Даже литовский Джугас несколько лет зреет. Понятно, что производителю надо минимум год ждать готовой продукции, и быстро он на наших полках не появится. Но это не главная проблема! *Оказывается, технические регламенты по сырам у нас тянутся еще с глубокого советского прошлого, где такого изобилия не было. И по тем нормам сыр может храниться не больше 6 месяцев, а дальше по закону он считается просроченным. То есть, попытки сделать свой пармезан есть, но ему не дают долежать... не потому, что не умеют, а потому, что законы такие.*

...нужно создавать нормативную базу, для обеспечения таких вот производств. У нас что не тронь – законов нет, законом не предусмотрено. То есть, жизнь меняется, а законодательство зависло где-то на рубеже 90-х.

http://think-head.livejournal.com/102330.html

_____________________________

И кто будут делать росс. Пармезан, пусть делают не с животным сычугом, как Пармежиано реджано, а с микробиологическим, как Джугас. 

Невегетарианцам без разницы, и сычужных сыров и так море. Так что нормальные производители должны бы подумать о всё увеличивающемся кол-ве россиян-вегетарианцев.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Индийский сыр появится на прилавках в России*

Индийские производители молочных продуктов Parag и Schreiber Dynamix Dairies Ltd заключили соглашение с Россией об импорте сыров. Отмечается, что продукты компании Parag появятся на полках отечественных магазинов под торговой маркой *Go&Gowardhan*.

«Россияне ежегодно потребляют более 200 тысяч тонн сыра. Это колоссальные масштабы. Недавно нам наконец удалось договориться об экспорте. Первые поставки мы начнём уже совсем скоро», — цитирует слова главы корпорации Parag Девендры Шаха газета Hindustan Times.

http://russian.rt.com/article/93825


__________________

*Россельхознадзор: Индия начала отгрузки мяса буйвола на московские предприятия*

Индия начала отгрузки мяса буйвола в Россию, говорится в сообщении Россельхознадзора.

Продукция через морской пункт пропуска Санкт-Петербурга поступит на московские Первомайский хладокомбинат и ООО «Meatpoint», отмечает ведомство.

Общий объем отгрузки составляет 618 тонн с двух из четырех индийских предприятий, имеющих разрешение на поставки мяса в Россию. Отправка груза осуществлялась в присутствии российского ветеринарного инспектора, подчеркивается в сообщении.

Разрешение на поставки буйволятины из Индии в РФ действует с 4 декабря 2014 года.

http://news.rambler.ru/29700150/

----------

